# gregs race results



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

gregs south side race reults


flexis

1st darrell 126 laps
2nd greg 126
3rd bill 123
4th kerry 118
5th rick s 117
6th phil k 115
7th john s 115
8th corky 115
9th brian 114
10th jon 113
11th bruck 111
12th russ 109
13th richard 104
14th bart 90



fcrs 

1st corky 110
2nd russ 108
3rd jon 106
4th rick s 105
5th bill 105
6th darrell 104
7th brian 103
8th bruce 102
9th richard 95
10th john s 5





indy cars 

1st john s 121
2nd corky 118
3rd phil k 117
4th kerry 116
5th darrell 116
6th rick s 115
7th bruce 115
8th brian 114
9th jon 112
10th richard 107
11th greg 107
12th bill 104
13th russ 95
14th bart 95



hard bodys 


1st jon 146
2nd rick s 145
3rd phil k 143
4th corky 142
5th bill 136
6th richard 136
7th bruce 135
8th brian 135
9th russ 126
10th darrell 106




race results gregs 4 friday april 29th :wave:


----------

